# How Big Are Your Balls?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is overwhelmed by the size of my new ball that I use for my physical therapy on my spine:


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy cow that's funny!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG, thanks for the laughs! lol


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

That is hilarious.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HA HA

Love it!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, love the picture  Fiona has a big ball too  This link will start the video at a certain time to show it, you only need watch for a few seconds to see her reaction.

Backyardwalkwmv.wmv - YouTube


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!! That's too funny


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my... THAT's your backyard??? I'm pea-green with envy!



GoldenCamper said:


> Haha, love the picture  Fiona has a big ball too  This link will start the video at a certain time to show it, you only need watch for a few seconds to see her reaction.
> 
> Backyardwalkwmv.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

SO funny, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great picture!!! I love it!!


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I totally LOL'd when I saw that pic . I had a ball just like that, but Jackson put a hole in it when he was a puppy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, that is just too funny! :lol:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HAHAHA.... I laughed out loud when I saw that pic.....too funny!!!


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just the luuuuv the expression on Toby's face :yuck: :bowl:


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the laughs! The expression is priceless!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ROFL! That pic is hysterical! LOVE it! LOL :bowl:  (I'm STILL laughing!) :bowl:


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw this picture this morning, half asleep and before coffee. I thought it was funny......

I am looking again this evening and is even funnier than earlier! OMG...that face!! 

I keep going back and forth now between this one and the recent pic that Enzo's mom posted of Enzo staring at her in the morning. I am just busting a gut!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good one DG, too funny, it's a great picture. 

What is Toby's reaction when you're using it????


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good one DG, too funny, it's a great picture.
> 
> What is Toby's reaction when you're using it????


He totally ignores me (so far) because I'm using it behind my back to do squats (lovely sight! :no. He is almost blind as a bat after his cataract surgery, so I don't think he's focusing clearly on it. He is now focused on my hand weights during the exercises. I use a well cushioned exercise mat on the floor and have all sorts of toys to help, including one of his old dog leashes (for hamstring stretches), pillows, ankle weights and some one and two pound hand weights. I put one of the weights over to the side after I finished using it. Toby casually sniffed it, then grabbed it and ran into the other room to give it the Toby touch (aka the nickname the Terminator). I had to peel myself off the floor, mid exercise, run and trade him for it. I ran to get him a treat and called him "Toby--trade!" He came running with the weight and dropped it on the tile floor as I handed him the treat with one hand and bent down to get it with the other. I guess he thought my bright green hand weight was one of his bones! :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> I saw this picture this morning, half asleep and before coffee. I thought it was funny......
> 
> I am looking again this evening and is even funnier than earlier! OMG...that face!!
> 
> I keep going back and forth now between this one and the recent pic that Enzo's mom posted of Enzo staring at her in the morning. I am just busting a gut!!


Toby does exactly what Enzo does as well--we just don't have a camera handy! Toby gets very excited about "his" balls and his left eye, captured in the photo, does tend to look wild.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Great title!*

ahahahaha...............too funny! That look.......


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

So funny! Great picture!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Best photo. Best subject.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is just too funny! What a goof _*ball!*_


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Love his face... had me snickering at work


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We have a ball just like that, Clyde LOVES to hump it...he goes nuts......don't get it out very often, as I don't want to give the old guy a heart attack!


----------

